# WANTED- rear wheel for turbo trainer



## jasonmccullum (25 Nov 2009)

I have just bought a new bike and need a spare wheel to use with my turbo trainer.

the bike is fitted with a 700x25 wheel and a 9 gear cassette.

If anyone has a spare wheel they want to get rid off (dont worry about the cassette) please pm me

Thank you for reading


----------



## andyhunter (27 Nov 2009)

im selling wheels on ebay might do the job for you, as comes with tyre and tube.

vuelta airline2 front and rear wheels with ultegra hubs and quick release and michelin pro2race tyres and inner tube.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...%3DI%26otn%3D1


----------



## MichaelM (28 Nov 2009)

Where are you? I've got one, but it's probably not worth posting it.


----------



## jasonmccullum (29 Nov 2009)

i live in camberley, surrey.


----------

